# Help me with this truck PLEASE!!!



## demonem21 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a 97 Nissan pickup, 2.4, Efi, 2wd; it has almost 200,000 miles, 5 speed. Last year I had a new oil pump, whole distributor, wires, plugs, timing chain worked on by a mechanic. Lately I just put a fuel filter, run treatment through the system, new plugs again, oil change. It just stared this and I have looked everywhere I know to look. It idles like crap, jumps anywhere from 1,000 rpms to 400 rpms. It’s missing and sputtering. I know the MAF is out I’m going to buy one tomorrow, but I have a buddy that has the same truck so I took his off and it help a little didn’t solve the problem. It also blows black smoke, dies whenever it feels like it, hard to keep started, now power, and has a lot of water coming out the exhaust pipe. When it dies it just motor no electrical goes out. And I just found out about 20 mins ago that’s it shooting sparks out exhaust  holy crap. I really think it’s about to blow. Can anyone help me????:wtf:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like it's running much too rich, and being a 97 it's OBDII so it should have some diagnostic codes stored.

Could be something as simple as the Coolant Temperature Sensor for the Fuel System or a few bad Vacuum hoses, to the Cat so messed up that it's melted down and stopping up the exhaust to a point.

Running too rich for a period of time will damage a Cat and cause all sorts of problems ...so, at this point it sounds like several compounding each other. The MAP Sensor may well have been the initial cause of everything going on now.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the TPS, IAC and the comp.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

dvdswanson said:


> check the TPS, IAC and the comp.


Yeah, and all that other stuff, too!


----------



## demonem21 (Aug 9, 2009)

*additional*

all these problems are intermitting, one second it will be fine, about 10 mis later it will be going to hell. I went to adv. auto and got the codes ran. its got a bad maf, map-brvo, and an air leak that the guy said was a lose gas cap and a bad air temp sensor. When it rains it pours.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

demonem21 said:


> all these problems are intermitting, one second it will be fine, about 10 mis later it will be going to hell. I went to adv. auto and got the codes ran. its got a bad maf, map-brvo, and an air leak that the guy said was a lose gas cap and a bad air temp sensor. When it rains it pours.


Okay, the Evaporative system, (air or fuel vapor leak) if it can be traced to a lose or poorly sealing gas cap won't cause a performance problem. Emissions related, yes, but sounds like it might be time to concentrate on that MAP or MAF and Air Temp Sensor codes. 

Those are the primary inputs after the engine has gone through its warm up period for the ECU to determine intake air flow and load conditions to control the fuel injection for the proper fuel mixture.

The Engine Coolant Temp Sensor for the fuel system as well as the Throttle Position Sensor are also high priority during cold engine starts, warm up, and acceleration.

I had similar drivability problems with my 94 2.4 last year and had to replace the MAF Sensor.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might also check for damaged wires at the connectors, or even connectors not plugged in all the way...


----------

